# best money making tool?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

what's your guys best priced money making tool that has payed for itself over and over again?....... besides your hands and mind for all you smarta$$e$, i'm gonna have to say my toilet auger and 1/4" snake is mine, U?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

My General Drain Rooter PH. I bought it brand new in the box from a pawn shop for $300. Made the money back the same day :thumbup:


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Right on the money... drain clearing tools. Auger, General Sewer rooter..

Like taking candy from a baby most of the time. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I agree, it has to be the drain cleaning equiptment.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I would have to give credits to PZ on this one. Totally free and by far one of the most valuable tools in my arsenal. GPS would be on the list as well.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

*I would have to say my channel locks because with out those I would not be able to do 99% of my work..*

*First tool to own ... channel locks or pump plyers*
*second multi screw driver*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

K1500.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tool that helps sell more jobs? That would be the combination of a K60 and camera.

Pound for pound and dollar for dollar, the best tools for getting a job done is Channelocks with a Multi Screwdriver.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with many others on here. 

I will add my van to this equation. It hauls my sorry rear around to quotes, service calls, the supply houses. Its a nice driving billboard. Haven't done the calculations but it has to be right up there. :laughing:

I would also like to add my 6" Craftsman crescent wrench. I do so many things with it, in combination with the Channel Locks. 

I will crawl through mud or insulation, no matter how inconvenient to retrieve it if I lose it. I don't care if a replacement cost 8 bucks. I have had that crescent wrench and its 8", and 10" for 12 years now.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> K1500.


And when the K stands for Kollman K-1500

You know it's a good machine. It's been around a long time.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> And when the K stands for Kollman K-1500
> 
> You know it's a good machine. It's been around a long time.


Loved my Kollman K-50


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have only had one basin wrench my entire plumbing career, I would say if I had the value of all the faucets it has tightened, I could retire.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

My torch


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

drain cleaning tools,,,,although my channel locks gets a lot of action


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Cell phone= no brainer


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

My Wirso cordless expander for pex repipes with 14" crawl spaces!:thumbup::thumbsup::yes:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Ridgid copper cutting machine. cuts tubing up to 2" in about 3 seconds. I figure it saves me about 4 hours labor on every house i do. not to mention the time i normally take looking all over for my tubing cutter when it's setting right at my feet.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My Ridgid K-50 is a little workhorse. However I do not do a whole lot of drain cleaning. 

But I do repair, replace, test and re-certify a decent number of backflows. My Midwest 830 test kit has made a nice return on the investment.


----------



## WE-PLUMB (Feb 18, 2011)

*I've Got The Perfect Answer*

I would have to say my apprentice!! :thumbsup: Not being a smart-donkey at all!!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Safe T Kut ferrule cutter helps me breeze through angle stop replacements. Paid for itself the first time I used it. The company bought the drain machines and i don't we charge enough per job to use them.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

If we did more drain cleaning, it would be a drain machine. 

Over the last four years, our Milwakee coring drill had made us a ton. On some jobs we do the coring for the heating guys and electricians as well.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

My General toilet auger with drop head around 15 years old has made me Thousands over it's life bought it for $30 bucks back then. I swear when it dies I'm going to have it buried with a 7 gun salute :thumbup:
I have had to have made no less that $10,000 or more over it's 15 years


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

H.O.'s plunger. :laughing: :laughing:

Unclogged a few with it when I didn't have the auger with me. 

"You couldn't get it out with your plunger? I'll have to go pick up an auger."

"Oh I didn't even think of that."

Cha-Ching.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> My General toilet auger with drop head around 15 years old has made me Thousands over it's life bought it for $30 bucks back then. I swear when it dies I'm going to have it buried with a 7 gun salute :thumbup:
> I have had to have made no less that $10,000 or more over it's 15 years


Best $40 I ever spend...

Well I forget what it was back then...

The ROI was great!


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

My combustion anaylzer...

I couldn't have installed any boilers without it.

Also my multimeters. I couldn't have completed any control troubleshooting without it


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Going to dance outside the box here ,,,sorry to the OP . Gotta go with my Veto Pro tool bag !
I got almost all my S**T in one place , organized ,ready to go !! Saves me more time and money then anything before . Oh ,, and Google Voice . I don't miss things


----------



## BigNasty (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm. My b tank torch and regulator was given to me as a gift but I bought a turbo tip for it and it can solder anything wet or dry it's saved the day many times. Also I've had a pair of Rigid 150's since my first year and still use them everyday. I think they are older than I am! All the tools my teachers and mentors gave me are still going strong


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

martha. my wife who answers the phone. she is great with the customers. i do all the paper work. cost $50.00 to get married. pretty fair return on investment. lol. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I would say a K50 I picked up for 150.00. It comes close to paying for itself with every job. I can't say channel locks and 6-1 screw driver, because I've lost so many I may have spent a fortune replacing them.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*best money making tool*

The ability to think and me


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> I would say a K50 I picked up for 150.00. It comes close to paying for itself with every job. I can't say channel locks and 6-1 screw driver, because I've lost so many I may have spent a fortune replacing them.


I haven't lost many channel locks but the bits from those 6 in 1 are lucky if they stay around a week. I just buy the cheapest 6 in 1 i can find for spare bits and call it good.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

My Virax ProPex expander tool.

Being able to keep the material cost down by installing PEX waterlines was and still is a serious game changer.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tape measure, torch, wilde(not channel locks:thumbdown pliers, torpedo level, hack saw, and sharpie pen are my biggest money makers. Also the thing between my ears.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

probably my rodding equipt. but i have a thawing machine that i thought i would make some good money with. back when i bought it, about 4 years ago, it was a very cold winter here in chicago and alot of folks had frozen mains and the plumbers that had access to a thawing machine made tons of money. so i bought one after that winter and haven't use it yet. i can't bring myself to sell it just incase.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Everytime I take advice from PZ it makes me money, lol  

Outside of channel locks and Klien multi screwdrivers. I have to say my K39AF. First new out of box equipment I was able to purchase- and it constantly shines. Saving up for K-50 and camera now. Can't go wrong with good drain tools


----------

